

Modern Doctors’ House Calls: Skype Chat and Fast Diagnosis - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/12/health/modern-doctors-house-calls-skype-chat-and-fast-diagnosis.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
ghufran_syed
I'm curious: the folks reading HN are obviously pretty comfortable with
technology, but I get the impression from the comments that almost everyone
has heard about telemedicine, but virtually no-one actually uses it.

For those who have not used telemedicine services, why is that? Couldn't find
one? Preference for an in-person visit? Concern about the accuracy of the
diagnosis? If you have used a telemedicine service, how did you find the
experience and would you do it again?

[Full Disclojure :) I'm a physician currently working on umedoc.com, one of
thousands of telemedicine startups...]

~~~
afarrell
I've used a telemedicine service: FaceTime with my grandmother who is a nurse.

But to more seriously answer your question, I really just haven't known about
actual services that I could use. Also, how does it work with health
insurance?

------
gumby
Meta-comment: it is gratifying that this article legitimately covers the
relevant pros and cons (including the unexpected one that it may raise medical
costs).

These days (and maybe perhaps for a long time) article either cover only one
side or have pseudo-balance (e.g. quoting anti-vaxxers as legitimate)

------
rgbrgb
Definitely seems like the future. Meadow (YC W15) is doing Skype evaluations
for renewing medical marijuana prescriptions: [https://getmeadow.com/md-
renewal](https://getmeadow.com/md-renewal)

Not sure whether they're only doing renewals because of legal regulations or
to limit actual fraud.

------
latchkey
As much as I'd like to see something like this be the future, sadly Skype is
not HIPAA compliant.

------
RMacy
As a founder of a tele-health technology company, and I can say from my
vantage point that this type of service is the future. We are just waiting for
the payers, both private and government, to catch up, as well as appropriate
legislation to be changed/enacted.

~~~
facetube
Honestly-not-being-snarky question: how long do you give it until insurance
companies start erecting barriers (e.g. preauthorization) to in-person visits?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Or hire providers themselves and own the vertical.

------
higherpurpose
Don't do your medical consultations over insecure channels.

~~~
bphogan
Of course, I'd like to see secure communications be the norm. So I'm not
saying you're wrong. I am just saying that I'm not worried too much about
this.

Let's look at the secure channels when I visit the clinic.

Like the secure channel at the office where I physically go in and the doctor
discusses medical stuff with me and the door wide open? Or where even when the
door is closed I can hear his consultation with the people in the next room?
That's gotta be some violation.

Or the secure channel where the receptionist uses a 25 year old computer
system to enter my SSN and scan my insurance card? A credit card number is
worth next to nothing. A medical ID number is worth a lot more. And
considering all the break-ins recently...

Or the secure channel where I hear all sorts of things as a visitor at a
hospital? They'd openly discuss my mom's cancer treatments in the hallway
where everyone could hear.

Or the secure channel where I have to provide a doctor's note to my supervisor
because otherwise it's unexcused. And now HR knows I was at the doctor. And if
I have lots of excuses, I might lose my job. Not the kind of security you're
talking about, but it's a different kind of security. :)

Secure channel or not, if someone wants to get information on me, they're
gonna.

Actually, I'm now quite depressed and I think I want to have a quick nap. :(

